# SpartanBlades Enyo.



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

Is there anyone on the planet that has one for sale?  Preferably the Flat Dark Earth Sparta Coat.  Anyone?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ask this guy.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

LMFAO..smart ass.  :)  While that knife has proven its usefulness I was looking for something a little more discreet.


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm... I originally wrote "did you try Spartan Blades?" But then I checked and they dont
have it listed anymore only the Phobos. Weird... Mark Carey is one of the owners and personal friend of mine. You can call them at 910-757-0035 and see if they discontinued it or if they plan to get more in. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

I did email them but so far no response.  Ill try giving them a call as you suggest. Thanks!
Any opinion as to the Phobos?


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 16, 2011)

It is a very similiar knife as far as size and dimensions are concerned. It's more of a Sheep Foot blade design which I personally am not that fond of. Actually I was just looking at the site further and found where it said the Enyo is expected back in stock on July 29. What is this knife for?


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

My son wants it. He is currently unable to access the internet so he asked me to order it when it was to be back in stock July 15.  Guess we just have to wait.  I dont want to order something he didnt specify and as my instructions were the Enyo..the Enyo it will be..maybe LOL.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Chop your a good mom! My mom never ordered me any kit.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL..he is buying.  Can you believe he gave me his CC?  I thought I raised him to be less gullible but I guess I screwed up!    Lets go shopping Joey!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> LOL..he is buying. Can you believe he gave me his CC? I thought I raised him to be less gullible but I guess I screwed up!  Lets go shopping Joey!



LOL, yeah I would not give my mom my CC to order kit either... I would end up with a bill for that Steam Cleaner I broke when I was 13, lol.:-"


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> Hmm... I originally wrote "did you try Spartan Blades?" But then I checked and they dont
> have it listed anymore only the Phobos. Weird... Mark Carey is one of the owners and personal friend of mine. You can call them at 910-757-0035 and see if they discontinued it or if they plan to get more in. Hope that helps.



I called (at Chop's request) and talked to Mark, he was trying to see if there was one on the shelf... they have been hammered (great product, reasonable prices) he was on his way to grab a load of knives from the coater.... they are backordered on the Enyo due to demand, there are some in this batch from the coater but they all have to be sharpened, kydex has to be formed, and everything quality checked before it goes out...

I followed up with an e-mail asking for a favor from my Spartan brothers.... let's see what happens.

Their stuff is worth waiting for... I own 2 of their knives... Ares and the Spartan/Harsey... when my $$$ situation gets better, there will be more.

(eta - knifeart'dot'com and a couple of other places on the web have the Enyo in stock....)


----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2011)

I still drool when I think how nice the Spartan Harsey was...


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

A million thanks again XSF for all of your help.  My son said specifically that he wanted me to deal with Spartan Blades directly so I guess he is just going to have to wait. Other than hoping that Mara found something in the garage that was missed I guess for now he is SOL on this knife.  Besides he isnt going anywhere for awhile(snorks).  Yes..Im THAT mom and I said THAT.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> A million thanks again XSF for all of your help. My son said specifically that he wanted me to deal with Spartan Blades directly so I guess he is just going to have to wait. Other than hoping that Mara found something in the garage that was missed I guess for now he is SOL on this knife. Besides he isnt going anywhere for awhile(snorks). Yes..Im THAT mom and I said THAT.



:) Unfortunately almost all of my knives are crappy knock-offs, other than some very nice ones made by Gerber.  He's a Marine, right?  Tell him a Ka-Bar was good enough for Chesty Puller, so it ought to be good enough for him ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL..he already has some of those.  The kid is fascinated with sharp things..I swear.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, hopefully all he's going to need a knife for is to open MREs and mail and cut tape and 550 cord.  Something short and sharp ought to do the trick.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2011)

If I die... I will have my knives farmed out in my last bequests list....  the only ones of you animals get any of them... are well...  Gary Melton, and possibly Crip ...  I could be induced to change my mind....   send cash, or Glenfiddich 40 yr single malt Scotch (that stuff is $2,800 a fifth...   Mara gets a snort of it... even if he is an O)

Hey mara here is a link for you...
http://shop.glenfiddich.com/shop/rare.html
and another
http://www.theglenlivet.com/cellarcollection/


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, hopefully all he's going to need a knife for is to open MREs and mail and cut tape and 550 cord. Something short and sharp ought to do the trick.


LOL..did I ever tell you guys about when I cleaned his room when he went to boot camp and I found a bayonet under his bed?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, hopefully all he's going to need a knife for is to open MREs and mail and cut tape and 550 cord. Something short and sharp ought to do the trick.


 
Sharp is the key....   buy him a decent Norton 2-sided stone, some honing oil and a cheap knife to practice on...  after he curses you for a few months, he will thank you....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 16, 2011)

Not to mention, Chop, if he learns how to properly sharpen a blade, he can make mad dinero sharpening his friends knives... though you'll NEVER GET YOUR KITCHEN KNIVES SHARPENED!

Oh.  Did I say that in my outside voice? :-"

LL


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL..noted!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2011)

Your kitchen knives may not be sharp, but mine are.....   I have offered to teach you a viable skill....


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

Think this through..me..with dangerously sharp objects..within reach even.  :eek:


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> LOL..did I ever tell you guys about when I cleaned his room when he went to boot camp and I found a bayonet under his bed?



Well, at least it wasn't a fleshlight.

I guess.

Whatever that is.

:-"


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, hopefully all he's going to need a knife for is to open MREs and mail and cut tape and 550 cord. Something short and sharp ought to do the trick.



Seriously, for all the crap Ive carried over the years all Ive ever really used was a pocket knife or multitool.


----------



## Manolito (Jul 16, 2011)

Chop be greatful you found a knife. When my kid moved out the shit I found still fascinates me. It must have taken me a month to go through just the porn before I threw it out.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

LMFAO Bill!  So far my boys have spared me that ordeal.
On another note ..I went off the prescribed instructions left to me by my son and as suggested by The Troll visited the folks at Knifeart.com.  They have the Enyo in stock!  I think Ive got one of the last ones to be found and in the color he requested.  It will be a little while until he can actually get it but Ill post up when he does.  Now then..what else can we buy?


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Chop be greatful you found a knife. When my kid moved out the shit I found still fascinates me. It must have taken me a month to go through just the porn before I threw it out.



A month to sort through the porn? I admire both his and your "dedication."


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> LMFAO Bill! So far my boys have spared me that ordeal.
> On another note ..I went off the prescribed instructions left to me by my son and as suggested by The Troll visited the folks at Knifeart.com. They have the Enyo in stock! I think Ive got one of the last ones to be found and in the color he requested. It will be a little while until he can actually get it but Ill post up when he does. Now then..what else can we buy?



Sharpening gear.  and band aids.:-"


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 17, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Sharpening gear. and band aids.:-"


For me..more like sharpening gear and some tourniquets.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 18, 2011)

Guess who called me today?  None other than Mr. Mark Carey, Vice President of Spartan Blades.  I explained that I did find the Enyo on Knifeart and he was so gracious about that.  We chatted for a bit and he even made a note on my son's account that any future order gets a military discount.  I really appreciate that and I sincerely enjoyed talking with him today.  The fact that he got back with me personally eventhough he is very busy and was so nice mod def has earned him my respect and future business.  Thanks Mark!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 19, 2011)

Mark is a great guy...  even Melton likes him...  spartan worries about quality and customer service - with military taking precedence...

Check out this month's Tactical Knives Magazine...   you might find a 4 page article on their neck/skeleton knives....


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 19, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Mark is a great guy... even Melton likes him... spartan worries about quality and customer service - with military taking precedence...
> 
> Check out this month's Tactical Knives Magazine... you might find a 4 page article on their neck/skeleton knives....


I know.... He's so damn likeable... I hate when competition is likeable.. it makes it harder to kill them! I am joking... jeesh! It doesnt make it harder at all.:-"


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL Gary! Just to be fair I registered on your site and if you want I can call later and whine about a knife. ;)


----------



## x SF med (Jul 19, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> I know.... He's so damn likeable... I hate when competition is likeable.. it makes it harder to kill them! I am joking... jeesh! It doesnt make it harder at all.:-"



Ok...  you're just being difficult now...  Bravos...  friggin bravos....   :-|


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 22, 2011)

So the knife has arrived at its destination according to the tracking information provided by Knifeart.com.  Order placed July 16.  Estimated delivery date July 22.  Actual delivery date July 20. Pretty good deal!  Thanks again Troll for the advice!;)


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 22, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> LOL Gary! Just to be fair I registered on your site and if you want I can call later and whine about a knife. ;)


Whine away!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 22, 2011)

It must have taken me a month to go through just the porn before I threw it out.[/quote]

I bet it did! :-"


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 23, 2011)

pardus said:


> Seriously, for all the crap Ive carried over the years all Ive ever really used was a pocket knife or multitool.



This is the man who wants a Smatchet Bayonet on both his primary and secondary weapons!!! And then bayonet lugs surgically implanted in both legs AND arms you know... "just in case"!!!;)


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> This is the man who wants a Smatchet Bayonet on both his primary and secondary weapons!!! And then bayonet lugs surgically implanted in both legs AND arms you know... "just in case"!!!;)



Pardus = pwned x 1000

Gary, I can't hate you anymore.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 13, 2011)

Update: My son is back from his "trip" and has his Enyo!  He loves it!  Thanks again to the troll for helping a young disadvantaged Marine realize his dream of owning fine cutlery.  I wonder what my kid will want next, once I show him Gary's site?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2011)

I am an Evil Level 9 bazillion Cutlery Corruptor  Troll....  I have an infinite number of hit points, and Romulan cloaking devices....   and knives,  lots of knives....  (Star Trek reand rpg references are for Free the geek....)


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 13, 2011)

And you are also a weiner licker.  Just sayin'.  :-"


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 13, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> And you are also a weiner licker. Just sayin'. :-"


HA HA HA ..... True dat!!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 14, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> HA HA HA ..... True dat!!



But I got me a BABO, dammit


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 26, 2011)

OMFG!  One of my son's friends posted a pic of my son from Astan on facebook..wearing his Spartan Enyo!  I can even see the Spartan helmet on the lanyard!


----------

